# new-host.home késaco ?



## legascon (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me pose une question depuis quelques jours et comme je n'ai pas de réponse, je m'en remets à vous.

J'ai un iMac qui tourne encore sous 10.4.11.

J'ai remarqué que dans la barre latérale de la fenêtre du Finder, il y a un bouton "réseau". Or quand je clique dessus, habituellement j'ai deux alias: un vers "library" (qui ne pointe vers rien), un autre vers "servers".

Avant quand je cliquais, sur "servers", j'accédais à un alias ressemblant à une icône disque dur marquée "Ordinateur de _mon nom_.local". Or depuis quelques temps, cette icône change de nom et devient "new-host.home".

Et là, je ne comprends pas pourquoi et ça m'énerve (j'aime pas ne pas comprendre). J'ai cherché sur le forum et sur google, et je n'ai rien trouvé qui éclaire mes lumières.

Je précise que je n'ai pas de réseau particulier et que mon iMac est juste branché à une livebox en ethernet. Je soupçonne la livebox d'être à l'origine de ces changements intempestifs.

Merci d'avance pour vos explications !


----------



## zlooj (29 Juin 2010)

J'ai ce souci et j'ai l'impression que ça me ralentis la machine.
Comment as-tu résolu le problème stp ?


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2010)

- Aller sur la page d'accueil de la Livebox    http://192.168.1.1
- Authentification : entrer   admin   et   admin   puis valider
- Onglet Configuration
- Equipement > Visualiser > Personnaliser > Visualiser (bizarre mais ...)
- Nom d'équipement : entrer le nom choisi

SGDG

Attention, la Livebox déconnecte au bout de quelques minutes.


----------



## 8emeciel (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai également ce problème.
Là ou c'est un problème c'est que depuis que j'ai la livebox, j'ai une app sur iphone qui ne se synchronise plus avec celle du mac, via Bonjour.

Avant en modem/ppoe/partage wifi sur l'iphone, cela fonctionnait très bien. Sans rien changer à la config, depuis la livebox, il y a un problème, la synchronisation ne va pas jusqu'au bout.

Donc j'ai eu un doute avec ce _new-host.home_ que j'ai vu apparaître, j'ai fait la manip ci-dessus sur la livebox, renommer en "Ordinateur de _utilisateur_" plutôt que le simple "Mac" que j'avais mis.
Reboot de la livebox, reboot du mac, et toujours ce new-host.home...

Alors je ne suis pas sûr que mon problème vienne de là, mais sinon je ne sais plus où chercher.
Une petite explication s'il vous plait sur ce changement de nom et s'il y a quelque chose à faire ?



> Avant quand je cliquais, sur "servers", j'accédais à un alias ressemblant à une icône disque dur marquée "Ordinateur de mon nom.local". Or depuis quelques temps, cette icône change de nom et devient "new-host.home".



Par contre chez moi, ici, rien...vide...


----------

